# When to separate fry from parents



## Serge (Mar 8, 2008)

I have two jewels with a huge batch of fry. From past experience, eventually the parents will start helping themselves to the fry. When should I remove the parents (or fry) to prevent this from happening? Right now the fry are swimming around freely with the parents scooping them up in their mouths and spitting them out in the nests. The parents are a bit frantic doing all of this because it is a big batch. My guess is I should do this soon. But I suppose my question is is it possible to keep everyone in the tank (parents and fry only) and have the fry reach maturity safely or is it inevitable that the parents will start eating them. What triggers the parents to start feeding? Can I prevent this from happening?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Do it straight away. They are probably slowly being snacked on


----------

